# PLX Ice Report Tues. Afternoon



## Bassin' Fool (Jul 29, 2010)

It's not looking very good for this weekend with the high winds we are having.

OSP - 100% covered, did not check thickness but saw tracks where someone had walked out to drill a few holes. That person did not go out very far.

Turkeyfoot + Mud - wide open with some skim ice near the wind protected areas

West Res. - About 75% covered, some open water near Dietz's

East - Wide open, zero ice, 2 ft white caps. Some skim ice starting near main st. bridge where wind wasn't blowing

Miller - 75% covered with some open water out towards the middle

Cottage Grove - 90% covered except near the main st. bridge

Nimi Campground Bay - About 50% covered

Nimi North end - Wide open

Nimi South end - Mostly wide open, some skim ice near Eddies

As of 2:30 pm Tuesday


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for such a good report. Iwas one out there, caught three fish


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

swone said:


> Thanks for such a good report. Iwas one out there, caught three fish


How thick was osp? Prolly in 3-4 ft of water? Thanks


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thorough Field Report. THANKS


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I was in 5' and the ice was 2".


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Holy crap. You gotta have nards of steel to drill on 2".


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

swone said:


> I was in 5' and the ice was 2".


I like your style swone!!!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

"chillin" said:


> Holy crap. You gotta have nards of steel to drill on 2".


Actually, the steel involved is a thirty pound spud! I bought a vex ten years ago and the instructional video showed how to move on the ice using a spud. If the spud won't go through, I won't go through. I don't recommend this for the faint of heart. The only problem is I worry I am going to give some one a false impression that the ice is safe. Please be very careful out there!!!!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

We should be getting inland lakes locking up along with ice thickness build up for the next 24 hrs due to the single digit temps today, Weds 1/13/16


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

swone said:


> Actually, the steel involved is a thirty pound spud! I bought a vex ten years ago and the instructional video showed how to move on the ice using a spud. If the spud won't go through, I won't go through. I don't recommend this for the faint of heart. The only problem is I worry I am going to give some one a false impression that the ice is safe. Please be very careful out there!!!!!!


I also use a very heavy homemade spud from the 60's it's a workout using it but it has saved me. It will just poke through 3" just to where you can see water. I know when the ice is 3" or less pretty quickly. It does take some stones to fish on 2" of ice. Good post keep em coming.


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

not looking good for tourney on nimi.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

CrappieCowboy15 said:


> not looking good for tourney on nimi.



Already been postponed.


----------

